# GTK2 and russian

## SolarWind

Пересобрал jpilot с поддержкой gtk2. После запуска получаю в консоли кучу сообщений типа:

(jpilot:11554): Gtk-WARNING **: Invalid input string

** (jpilot:11554): WARNING **: Invalid UTF8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

Русских букв нет вообще. Пробовал fc-cache -v -f, не помогает.

Локаль установлена, в остальных приложениях, включая gtk, qt, все нормально. А вот с gtk2 проблемы.

Смотрел в /etc/pango (а что это, кстати?), там вообще намеков на koi8-r нет.

Народ, помогите плиз. Куда копать?

----------

## svyatogor

Пересобери fontconfig. Только сначала будь добр, сохрани backup папки /etc/pango а потом вышли мне и архив и то, что появилось после пересборки fontconfig. Очень нужна помощь в решении этой траблы, но у самого нет возможности повторить этот баг на своём компе.

----------

## SolarWind

 *svyatogor wrote:*   

> Пересобери fontconfig. Только сначала будь добр, сохрани backup папки /etc/pango а потом вышли мне и архив и то, что появилось после пересборки fontconfig. Очень нужна помощь в решении этой траблы, но у самого нет возможности повторить этот баг на своём компе.

 

Сделал, как ты сказал и отослал все тебе на email. Если нужна будет дополнительная информация, пиши, буду рад помочь.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Как ни странно, но с gtk2 у меня тоже проблемы еще те...

Постоянно какие-то ошибки с UTF8 вываливаються. Например тот же пресловутый GLADE-2 у меня не хочет сохранять проект, если локаль русская стоит. Потому приходиться

```
LC_MESSAGES="POSIX" glade-2
```

запускать  :Sad: 

----------

